# EDMONTON | Mezzo | ~60m | 16 fl | Pro



## itom 987 (Sep 12, 2002)

Coldrsx said:


> Mezzo - had a tour of the sales centre, incredibly impressive. Love the patios, top floor amenities, townhouses and retail. This is an excellent project.
> 
> 
> 
> ...






From Westoak Developments http://themezzo.ca

Source: http://forum.skyscraperpage.com/newreply.php?do=newreply&p=7844884


----------

